# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Những điều quan trọng khi đi công chứng mua bán nhà đất, chuyển nhượng tên sổ đỏ

## Trans24h

rất đông người còn bỡ ngỡ khi làm thủ tục đi công chứng, mua/bán, cho tặng, sang tên sổ đỏ. tiến độ làm việc, các giấy tờ cần chuẩn bị, thời gian hoàn tất các thủ tục sang tên nhà đất? Mời các bạn cùng dịch thuật Trans24h tìm hiểu các vấn đề này nhé.

*Quy trình sang tên sổ đỏ:*

Bước 1: Bên chuyển nhượng và bên nhận chuyển nhượng đất (hoặc bên tặng cho và bên nhận tặng cho nhà đất) thực hiện thủ tục công chứng Hợp Đồng Mua Bán chuyển nhượng, Tặng Cho, Thừa kế nhà đất… tại Văn Phòng Công Chứng

Bước 2: Chuẩn bị 01 Bộ tài liệu sang tên nộp lên Văn phòng đăng ký đất đai quận, huyện và nhận phiếu hẹn;

Bước 3: Theo phiếu hẹn người dân đến nhận thông báo thuế và đi nộp thuế;

Bước 4: Nhận kết quả là Sổ Đỏ mới/hoặc sổ đỏ cũ mà đã được chỉnh lý tại bộ phận tiếp nhận và trả kết quả tại Văn phòng đăng ký đất đai

Để thực hiện được 4 bước trên chúng ta cần chuẩn bị đầy đủ các giấy tờ sau:

*hồ sơ sang tên sổ đỏ:*

Tờ khai đăng ký bất định giấy chứng nhận quyền sở hữu nhà đất, quyền sở hữu nhà theo mẫu;

Bản chính và bản sao giấy chứng nhận giấy chứng nhận quyền sở hữu nhà đất;

Bản sao giấy chứng minh nhân dân, sổ hộ khẩu của bên bán và bên mua – tương tự đối với trường hợp tặng cho;

Hợp đồng chuyển nhượng/tặng cho quyền sử dụng đất bản gốc có công chứng;

Bản sao giấy đăng ký kết hôn (nếu đã kết hôn), giấy xác nhận tình trạng hôn nhân (nếu chưa kết hôn hoặc đã ly hôn);

*Thời gian cấp sổ:*

Thời gian được pháp luật quy định là 14 ngày làm việc kể từ ngày nhận đủ văn bản (Không tính thứ 7, CN, ngày lễ, ngày nghỉ)

*Các loại thuế và lệ phí sang tên sổ đỏ:*

Thuế thu nhập cá nhân: Bằng 2% giá trị mua bán, chuyển nhượng tính theo khung giá nhà đất nước quy định hoặc theo giá trị Hợp đồng (nếu tặng cho giữa những người thân trong gia đình như: Bố mẹ tặng cho con, anh chị em ruột tặng cho nhau, ông bà tặng cho cháu thì được miễn thuế thu nhập cá nhân).

 Lệ phí trước bạ: 0.5% giá trị Bất động sản;

 Phí cấp phôi sổ mới: tùy từng quận huyện. Thông thường xấp xỉ từ 200.000 – 600.000 VNĐ;(*nếu là cấp sổ mới hoàn toàn)

Lệ phí thẩm định hồ sơ: 0.15% giá trị Bất động sản;

*chú ý khi làm thủ tục sang tên:*

Phải thực hiện thủ tục sang tên Sổ đỏ trong thời hạn 10 ngày kể từ ngày ký Công chứng hợp đồng mua bán, chuyển nhượng, tặng cho…nếu nộp sau thời gian 10 ngày theo quy định sẽ bị phạt bởi chậm sang tên;

_“có thể bạn nên tìm hiểu:_ _Dịch Thuật Công Chứng Và Những Điều Cần xem xét_

Ngoài các thủ tục pháp lý ra thì để mua được mảnh đất, căn nhà ưng ý. Các bạn nên chú ý tìm hiểu và khám phá thêm những kinh nghiệm quý giá sau đây:

*tìm hiểu và khám phá thông tin nhà, đất:*

Nhà, đất đã có sổ đỏ là điều kiện đầu tiên để bạn bước đầu yên tâm giao dịch, mua bán. nhưng mà thời buổi bây giờ, dù có sổ đỏ cũng không thể yên tâm 100% được. Vậy thì trước tiên chắn chắn ai cẩn thận cũng sẽ đến tận nơi kiểm tra, so sánh thửa đất, căn nhà trên thực tế với thông tin trên sổ đỏ có khớp hay không, kiểm tra và so sánh một cách tương  đối sơ đồ bản vẽ và thửa đất trên thực tế.

Sau khi kiểm tra thực tế rồi, tiếp theo bạn nên khai phá các thông tin sau:

*Thông tin về quy hoạch, dự án:*

Bạn cần tìm hiểu xem ngôi nhà, thửa đất bạn định mua có đang nằm trong quy hoạch hay dự án nào không. Bạn nhìn hồ sơ, giấy tờ sổ đỏ, thậm chí khi đã tra cứu ở Văn phòng công chứng thì bạn cũng không thể biết hết được thông tin là liệu nhà đất bạn đang định mua có nằm trong quy hoạch hoặc dự án nào hay không. Người bán nhà hoặc người môi giới rất có thể không cung cấp thông tin đầy đủ và trung thực cho bạn. Thậm chí nhiều trường hợp bản thân người bán cũng không biết được nhà, đất của mình nằm trong quy hoạch nữa (do quy hoạch treo từ cách đây quá lâu chẳng hạn).

Khi nhà, đất đã nằm trong quy hoạch thì về nguyên tắc chung là bạn sẽ không được chuyển nhượng, mua bán… và vì vậy thì dĩ nhiên bạn cũng không thể sang tên được. Nếu như bạn không có đầy đủ thông tin thì dễ xảy ra trường hợp làm hợp đồng công chứng, trả tiền xong rồi đến lúc đi làm thủ tục sang tên mới phát hiện không sang tên được.

[img]file:///C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Local\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\  clip_image001.jpg[/img]

Vậy bạn phải khai phá thông tin đó ở đâu? rất giản đơn thôi, bạn chỉ cần mang bản photo sổ đỏ đến bộ phận một cửa của UBND quận, huyện nơi có nhà, đất đó để hỏi cung cấp thông tin. Sau đó bộ phận một cửa hoặc là họ sẽ hướng dẫn và nhận tài liệu của bạn, hoặc là họ hướng dẫn bạn đến bộ phận phụ trách cung cấp cho bạn thông tin quy hoạch đó. Vấn đề này tùy thuộc cách điều hành quản lý của từng UBND, có UBND họ còn lập riêng hẳn một bộ phận chuyên trả lời thông tin quy hoạch, dự án cho người dân.

Vậy nên tóm lại để biết thông tin thửa đất bạn đang định mua, bán có nằm trong quy hoạch hay không, bạn cứ mang bản photo sổ đỏ đến hỏi ở bộ phận một cửa của UBND quận huyện rồi họ sẽ hướng dẫn cụ thể cho bạn.

*Thông tin về tranh chấp:*

Những tranh chấp đã “đình đám” rồi thì bạn rất dễ biết, có khi chỉ cần đi từ đầu phố hay đầu làng bạn đã có thông tin rồi. Thậm chí có thể đã có thông tin tranh chấp trên cơ sở dữ liệu của Văn phòng công chứng. Những tranh chấp dễ biết như vậy thì bạn có khả năng yên tâm không phải mất công tìm hiểu nhiều. nhưng còn những tranh chấp nhỏ, tranh chấp “ngầm” thì bạn không dễ dàng biết được. Chẳng hạn, tranh chấp lối đi, hàng rào, đường thoát nước…với hàng xóm, hoặc có khi chỉ là “nhìn mặt thấy ghét”….

Những tranh chấp này chưa chắc người bán đã nói cho bạn vì có thể họ nghĩ không quan trọng hay ảnh hưởng gì, nhưng thực tế cho đến khi bạn xây nhà hoặc về ở bạn mới thấy bất tiện hoặc có thể bị hàng xóm đó gây khó dễ, thậm chí ngăn cản, quấy phá không cho bạn xây nhà.

Những tranh chấp này hơi khó khám phá, có lẽ bạn cần chịu khó hỏi thông tin từ hàng xóm xung quanh, lân cận gần nhất với căn nhà hay thửa đất bạn định mua. Bạn cũng có thể hỏi UBND phường, xã nơi có đất thông tin về các tranh chấp này. đôi lúc UBND phường, xã họ nắm rất rõ và tương đối đầy đủ thông tin cần thiết cho bạn.

*Thông tin vay nợ thế chấp:*

Nếu thửa đất có sổ đỏ đã được thế chấp ngân hàng thì bạn nhận biết thông tin rất dễ. Bạn chỉ cần xem ở bìa 4 (hoặc bìa 3) của sổ đỏ thì sẽ thấy thông tin thế chấp. Cũng có sổ đỏ họ có gắn thêm 1 tờ riêng ghi thông tin thế chấp, giữa tờ này và sổ đỏ có đóng dấu giáp lai của cơ quan đăng ký đất đai. Nếu có trường hợp người bán muốn giấu thông tin thế chấp bằng cách gỡ tờ đó ra, thì bạn quan sát sẽ thấy ở 1 góc, cạnh nào đó của sổ đỏ chỉ có 1 nửa dấu giáp lai thôi. Trường hợp này tuy hiếm nhưng không phải không có.

[img]file:///C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Local\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\  clip_image003.jpg[/img]

Ngoài ra thông tin về thế chấp ngân hàng có thể tra cứu được ở các Văn Phòng Công Chứng. Bạn chỉ cần có bản photo của sổ đỏ mang đến là có thể nhờ họ tra cứu, thường là miễn phí.

Xem thêm: *Dịch thuật công chứng*

*Thông tin về người bán, người tiêu dùng:*

Nếu người bán là chính chủ, bạn hãy nắm rõ các thông tin liên quan đến thế chấp tôi vừa nói ở phần trên.

Đối với khách hàng thì đơn giản hơn một chút, bạn chỉ cần khám phá thông tin cơ bản và làm chắc chắn tới bước giao tiền là rất có thể yên tâm.

Nếu người bán, khách hàng là người trung gian, môi giới thì sao? Bạn có nên mua bán nhà đất qua trung gian hay môi giới không? Hoàn toàn được, đôi khi việc mua qua người trung gian môi giới lại giúp bạn tiện lợi và “nhàn” hơn so với mua chính chủ, nhưng chỉ với điều kiện người môi giới nhà đất là một người “tử tế”. nhưng mà làm thế nào nhận biết được họ là người “tử tế”? Lại chỉ có cách là tiếp xúc, nói chuyện và cảm nhận. Thường thì người môi giới nào họ đề cập thẳng thắn với bạn ngay từ đầu về vai trò của họ (không dấu giếm, không giả vờ chính chủ để dò hỏi…) và thỏa thuận mức giá môi giới một cách rõ ràng, cụ thể thì bước đầu bạn có thể chấp nhận được. Tất nhiên sau đó bạn còn phải đánh giá nhiều yếu tố khác nữa.

Bạn cũng không cần quá quan trọng việc người trung gian môi giới đó là cá nhân hay nhân viên của công ty bất động sản. Nhiều cá nhân môi giới mát tay và có chi phí thấp hơn công ty bất động sản, ngược lại thì công ty bất động sản dù sao cũng là một pháp nhân nên có thể giúp bạn cảm thấy yên tâm hơn.

*Lựa chọn văn phòng công chứng*

Sau khi đã tìm hiểu thông tin và đưa ra quyết định sẽ mua nhà, đất đó hoặc bán cho người đó rồi, bước tiếp theo bạn cần làm là tìm văn phòng công chứng. Thông thường việc tìm Văn Phòng Công Chứng sẽ do 1 bên đảm nhận, theo thỏa thuận trước của các bên.

Khi đã chọn được Văn Phòng Công Chứng, bạn rất có khả năng đến trực tiếp hoặc nếu không có thời gian thì gọi điện thoại nhờ họ tư vấn trước và hướng dẫn bạn các giấy tờ cần chuẩn bị để thực hiện giao dịch mua, bán.

Khi ký hợp đồng công chứng, các Văn Phòng Công Chứng sẽ kiểm tra toàn bộ giấy tờ gốc của các bên. Như vậy, các bên cũng có thể phần nào yên tâm khi có các Công Chứng Viên trợ giúp việc kiểm tra giấy tờ thật, giả.

*Chuẩn bị giấy tờ*

Bạn và người mua / người bán cùng nhau chuẩn bị các giấy tờ cần thiết theo yêu cầu của Văn Phòng Công Chứng. Với giao dịch mua bán, chuyển nhượng nhà đất thì giấy tờ cũng không có gì phức tạp, Văn Phòng Công Chứng sẽ hướng dẫn đầy đủ và chi tiết cho bạn.

Sau khi chuẩn bị xong, để chắc chắn hơn, bạn có thể mang trước 1 bộ giấy tờ photo đến Văn Phòng Công Chứng để họ kiểm tra và tư vấn thêm nếu cần sửa hay bổ sung. Sau khi Văn Phòng Công Chứng thông báo giấy tờ đầy đủ là bạn đã rất có thể làm tiếp bước 4, hẹn ngày ký hợp đồng công chứng.

*Ký hợp đồng, giao tiền, giao giấy tờ và sổ đỏ gốc*

Đây rất có khả năng coi là bước rất quan trọng, quyết định sự thành công và thuận lợi của việc giao dịch, mua bán sang tên sổ đỏ.

Tùy vào từng người, từng cách giao dịch mà bạn quyết định thời điểm ký hợp đồng, lấy hợp đồng, giao tiền, nhận tiền, giao giấy tờ, sổ đỏ gốc… cho an toàn và thuận lợi

Hợp đồng công chứng là căn cứ pháp lý có hiệu lực và quan trọng nhất đối với một giao dịch mua bán chuyển nhượng nhà đất, đồng thời cũng là giấy tờ quan trọng nhất để làm thủ tục sang tên sổ đỏ. Vì vậy, các bên thường phải thận trọng khi giao nhận hợp đồng công chứng mà chưa giao tiền hay giấy tờ sổ đỏ gốc. Trường hợp này bạn rất có thể tham khảo một số ít cách sau:
Hai bên thực hiện giao tiền & giao sổ đỏ khi ký hợp đồng mua bán công chứng (bên mua, bên bán có thể mời công chứng viên lên ngân hàng để thực hiện việc giao tiền hoặc thực hiện giao tiền tại văn phòng công chứng) – đây là cách đơn giản nhất cho cả bên mua & bên bán.Mỗi bên cứ lấy đủ số bản hợp đồng cho mình nhưng mà chưa giao tiền và giấy tờ sổ đỏ gốcNhờ Văn Phòng Công Chứng giữ toàn bộ cho đến khi giao tiền, giao giấy tờ xong thì phía hai bên cùng qua Văn Phòng Công Chứng lấy hợp đồng công chứng.Bên bán giữ toàn bộ cho đến khi giao xong tiền và giấy tờ thì đưa hợp đồng mua bán công chứng cho bên mua.
Cuối cùng, người ta nói đôi khi việc mua bán hay môi giới nhà, đất phải có duyên hay phải mát tay nữa. Tôi cũng tin như vậy, có nghĩa là trong việc này ngoài các vấn đề luật pháp thì yếu tố may mắn cũng đóng 1 vai trò không nhỏ.

Chúc các bạn giao dịch thành công và gặp nhiều may mắn. Cảm ơn vì đã đọc bài này!

----------

